# Mourning Gecko (Lepidodactylus lugubris) Exo Terrarium Questions



## Lizardz (Jun 17, 2009)

*I'm going to be getting 2 or 3 Mourning Geckos for a 24"x18"x18" All Glass Exo Terrarium

*With a Compact Fluorescent Bulb 10.0 for UVB How many watts would I need?
Blue or Red bulb for night time viewing, how many watt bulb would I need?
For Daytime heat bulb, how many watt bulb would I need?

I will probably be getting three 8" dome fixtures, the day heat bulb will have a dimmer switch.
If you have any recommendation of the bulb I should use, the style and the wattage would be so very helpful.
The temperature in my house normally does not drop below 72*F and can get up to around 80*F or so on a hot summer day

This will be my first Terrarium and I have no idea on how much watts affect the heating 
or how well they will hold heat.

I was looking at the Exo Terra Compact Top Canopy, but it says that it can only handle a 26 watt max bulb, and it also doesn't looks like it reflects light or emits heat very well?

I'm getting out of the Hi Tech planted tank hobby and moving over to lizards. All the help I can get would be greatly appreciated.

I read as much as I could about Mourning Geckos, but some things are left UN-answered since not everyone's environment is the same.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

I keep my mourning geckos at room temperature - that is between 70 and 80F, it is unlikely you will need additioinal heating.

UV 10.0 is far too strong for this species -they are low canopy rainforest animals, 5.0 will be absolutely plenty. 

The exo terra compact top can take the 5.0 13w or 26w compact bulbs : victory:

I think your trying to make it a lot more complicated than it has to be, mourning geckos are very simple to keep - almost identical care to cresties IMO but i feed them more live food. 

Your biggest problem is making the exo terra escape proof! if your getting baby mourning geckos they are teeeeeeny!

: victory:


----------



## Lizardz (Jun 17, 2009)

That's a wide temp range, sounds like these lizards are pretty hardy. 
You notice a difference in their behavior with the different temperatures?

I kinda thought the heating in my home would be enough, I just want a little experience on heat management if I decided to get another type of lizard down the road.
I would like to be able to get the tank to about 77f if the room temperature was only 72f or 73f. Not sure if that is possible with the small watt incandescent in these Exo Terra hoods?

With the UV 10.0
The mesh screens on top of the enclosure filter out 50% of the UVB and are affective up to 20"
The 5.0 filtering out 50% along with the affective range of only 12"

So I figure, that with the 10.0 would be the same as using a 5.0 (un-filtered from a screen) and a little more bright. Also, I would be getting the full penetration of the 18" tall tank, since with the height of the location of the bulb, the range should match up pretty well?

Yeah, I noticed that these lizards are pretty tiny. 
After a while, I will probably have them running around my house, Ha!

Are the Exo Terra glass Terrariums pretty tight, or do they have some gaps that are going to need to be plugged up?
I haven't got it yet, but I will be soon.


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

that size of exoterra will be massive for 2 mourning geckos, you probably would never even see them!!

I keep mine at room temperature too and the breed and eggs hatch successfully ytoo.

I d exo terra tanks for mine, but there are so many gaps its hard to make them mourning proof at all! I use faunariums now for mine.


----------



## Lizardz (Jun 17, 2009)

What is your egg survival rate? 

Depending on the price, I might get more of them. I woudl like them to hatch babies so I can have more lizards. 
Maybe I could throw in 30 Lizards? Just kidding :gasp:
Also, If I decided to get a different lizard down the road, I wouldn't have to worry about having to buy a large tank.
I want to fill the Terrarium up with all natural plants and accessories, so it's like a mini jungle with a few lizards inside.

Are the Zoo-Med Terrariums better the the Exo-Terra?

*Entry Detail*


----------



## James D (Nov 17, 2008)

After speaking to a few keepers, I put a 40W sunglo into my exo canopy.
I've found them to be much more active with the increase in daytime temperature. They still spend most of their time at the top of the viv during the day (there are plenty of hiding spots at all levels) under the light so they obviously aren't over heating.

I got my first clutch around 10 days ago (I can't remember exactly when as I forgot to write it down!) and they're both fertile.....they're stuck to one of the glass doors right in the corner but luckily there's just enough space to open them still!


----------

